
The Product Hunt Global Hackathon, with Over $250k in Prizes - rrhoover
https://blog.producthunt.com/the-product-hunt-global-hackathon-join-us-1cdee25c9608
======
rrhoover
It's been a loooong time since we hosted a hackathon. The last one took place
at YC HQ in Mountain View three years ago.

So far we have 1,000+ makers signed up and awesome group of judges, including
YC's very own Michael Seibel, participating.

~~~
andruby
Hi Ryan. Do you send a confirmation email after signup? I can't find one in my
inbox, so I'm unsure if my signup was succesfull or not.

